# 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go....



## germansquad (Dec 31, 2002)

*It's here!









Just to let you know whats new this year....
We Have More Space Now!!! Fitting Over 75 Show Car Classes.
We Now Have VW & AUDI Only Drag Racing!
More Drag Racing Classes
AWD Dyno
and thats just to name a few!
Come on out April 22nd, 2007 at Englishtown Raceway!
Thanks in part to VWVortex*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by germansquad at 9:02 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (outlaw)*

Those new fliers are looking dope!!!
I can not WAIT for this !!!
Ok maybe I can a little cause I still have ish to do with my car haha


----------



## deno. (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ramon.)*








to whats good...
and closer then u think.


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (Mr. Coupe)*

my cars never ready in time for this show...







least i got the wheel situation settled already


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (n0izepollution)*

word up...


----------



## GreenLabeLDUB (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_word up... 


x2


----------



## xposed (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

yippie !


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh yeah!


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

i hope i get my bish ready in time


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*

I think rims and paint will be done hopefully


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (GettaGlok)*

I should be there!


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I should be there!

No not you should...You WILL be there


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (GettaGlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaGlok* »_
No not you should...You WILL be there 

he told YOU


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*

I'n in... Love this show


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ATM3222)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (viciousvento)*

yea i might come out to this


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_yea i might come out to this

yea i MIGHT come out too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i MIGHT come out too









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*

bumpy bumpy


----------



## 1quikdub (Jul 31, 2003)

Game on


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (1quikdub)*

What games on???


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

can't wait for this, finally going to show my car for once


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*

finally some info... putting the date on the calander... maybe i'll show the SLC


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*

Morning bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0ckstar* »_can't wait for this, finally going to show my car for once










hey friday after work I will be at my mechanics doin a swap on my car most likely if you wanta come down and ******** with us.


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

hey friday after work I will be at my mechanics doin a swap on my car most likely if you wanta come down and ******** with us.

nice, let me know where and i might swing by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R0ckstar* »_
nice, let me know where and i might swing by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

k, let me make sure i know it's definate and ill PM you the adress.


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
k, let me make sure i know it's definate and ill PM you the adress. 

ok cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*

ttt


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (GettaGlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaGlok* »_
No not you should...You WILL be there


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

hey friday after work I will be at my mechanics doin a swap on my car most likely if you wanta come down and ******** with us.

what kinda swap?


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
what kinda swap?

A K20 swap


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

I can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaGlok* »_
A K20 swap

















hahaha *no*
I am swapping my Vr motor and trans out (since first is blown) for another Vr+trans in my parts car
fully rebuilt top end
techtonics 264 cams
Obx underdrive pullies
POlished manifold
Obx header (which I am switching for my brospeed)
Stage 2 clutch
Lightened flywheel
Short shifter
BUMP IT UP FOR S-N-G !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

hahaha *no*
I am swapping my Vr motor and trans out (since first is blown) for another Vr+trans in my parts car
fully rebuilt top end
techtonics 264 cams
Obx underdrive pullies
POlished manifold
Obx header (which I am switching for my brospeed)
Stage 2 clutch
Lightened flywheel
Short shifter
BUMP IT UP FOR S-N-G !!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
hey friday after work I will be at my mechanics doin a swap on my car most likely if you wanta come down and ******** with us.








pssshhh !! thanks 4 tha invite too ... i c how it is !


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







pssshhh !! thanks 4 tha invite too ... i c how it is !































No gurls allowed lol


----------



## EuroGolfonDrugs (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

deff there...only show i will prolly make to this year...got the new mk2 vr almost done...but moving may2nd. so this will be the only eastcoast show ill be attending


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGolfonDrugs)*

Where you moving too????


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettaGlok* »_
No gurls allowed lol























o'rly ??


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
o'rly ??









Damn i wish my photobucket was working right now i have the best ya rly gif lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

is it the 1 w the baby ??







haha cuz thats my fave one


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

The baby is a oh rly but ill post it for ya neway


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

oh ... hahah


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

BUMP FOR SNG


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







pssshhh !! thanks 4 tha invite too ... i c how it is !































when i tell u that u r annoying, im not kiddng


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







pssshhh !! thanks 4 tha invite too ... i c how it is !































haha u r welcome !


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

ttt


----------



## EuroGolfonDrugs (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

im moving to Hawaii....im in Florida right now till 15feb2007 leaveing for Hawaii 02may2007. cant wait to get outta this place


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (EuroGolfonDrugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGolfonDrugs* »_im moving to Hawaii....im in Florida right now till 15feb2007 leaveing for Hawaii 02may2007. cant wait to get outta this place

so how do you plan on going to SnG?


----------



## GettaGlok (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
so how do you plan on going to SnG?









x2


----------



## vr6exxy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (GettaGlok)*

i guess my sister plans on going with me, so i guess that means i'll be going and possibly showing...


----------



## EuroGolfonDrugs (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

because its april 22nd and i am not leaving till may2nd. thats how i am going to SnG


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (EuroGolfonDrugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGolfonDrugs* »_because its april 22nd and i am not leaving till may2nd. thats how i am going to SnG

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (EuroGolfonDrugs)*

Polska & Glok =


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Polska & Glok =


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

Will be there with a car or on foot..


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwFreak94 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Nice, cant wait to gp this yr.. I am htinkin bout showing what i am getting this friiday. what do you guys an gals think? heres some pics of it >>>>>
























thanx for looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VwFreak94)*

roccos rock!! clean that beast up and bring it down.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
S-n-G bump.


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*

roccos are nice, im looking for a Corrado for myself


----------



## VwFreak94 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*

i plan on a full detail job after i pik it up fri. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (VwFreak94)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

BURNOUT CONTEST PLEAZE!!!!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubs87* »_I can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me ither


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

o0o so0o0o0o soon it is... I got a feeling, (not that it matters) my car won't be nearly ready haha..


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_o0o so0o0o0o soon it is... I got a feeling, (not that it matters) my car won't be nearly ready haha.. 

same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2









what are you laughing at buddy ?? get back in that garage and get to work!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*








im being lazy 2day








plus the fumes made me a lil


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im being lazy 2day








plus the fumes made me a lil

















your lazy everyday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

not as lazy as u


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_not as lazy as u
















when it comes to modding a car im not lazy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

[email protected]$$


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_[email protected]$$
















which reminds me, i gotta make a few cals


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

good







make urself useful since ur at home all day


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im being lazy 2day








plus the fumes made me a lil

















sure it's just the fumes ??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
sure it's just the fumes ??









shes on crack


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
shes on crack









werddddd


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
shes on crack









*ahem*























BuMp for SnG ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

looking foward to attending my first show-n-go. wheres everyone styayin?


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_BURNOUT CONTEST PLEAZE!!!!!










x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BigAl03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigAl03GTI* »_looking foward to attending my first show-n-go. wheres everyone styayin?

my house just 20 minutes from the track







but im sure most people that are staying the night will be at hotels on rt 18


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
my house just 20 minutes from the track







but im sure most people that are staying the night will be at hotels on rt 18

im satyin @ ^^ his ^^ houz


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
im satyin @ ^^ his ^^ houz









good, maybe you can wake me up so i can actually get there early this year


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*

pshhh !! i guess we both gonna b late then














im a heavy sleeper


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_BURNOUT CONTEST PLEAZE!!!!!








 you got it! Its official that we now will have a burnout contest.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (viciousvento)*








SnG !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_ you got it! Its official that we now will have a burnout contest.

That's awesome news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (Veedubs87)*

WooHoo !!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_ you got it! Its official that we now will have a burnout contest.

o0o0o0 you little (censored) (censored) (censored) I loveeeeeeee burn outs
burn out
P.S. happy b-day JIM !










_Modified by ramon. at 9:24 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ramon.)*

should be a fun like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
o0o0o0 you little (censored) (censored) (censored) I loveeeeeeee burn outs
burn out
P.S. happy b-day JIM !

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
happy belated Bday dude !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
happy belated Bday dude !!









x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*

i was gonna give this a bump but i realized that it hasnt left the top


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*

hey fellow dubbers! it's my first time to a SNG. i was hoping to find out what hotels people are staying at. a bunch of us are cruzin down and we're making reservations this weekend.










_Modified by volkshead18 at 8:09 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_









HEY!...what's my car doing on the flyer? 
haha, i might try to bring the Passat up with a new look! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_
HEY!...what's my car doing on the flyer? 
haha, i might try to bring the Passat up with a new look! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol... new look AGAIN?? OH NOES!!!!!!!
(never try to keep up with the Calls!)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (volkshead18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkshead18* »_hey fellow dubbers! it's my first time to a SNG. i was hoping to find out what hotels people are staying at. a bunch of us are cruzin down and we're making reservations this weekend.










sup dude !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







lots of peeps will prolly be stayin at hotels on rt18 or around there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







but beware that highway = the suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
sup dude !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







lots of peeps will prolly be stayin at hotels on rt18 or around there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







but beware that highway = the suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









rt 18 is only bad in 1 part and that is way before where all the hotels are, once you pass the rough section, rt18 is smooth


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh yea. I'm back in action!


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

what is the netry fee this year


----------



## zigman07 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Is there a website for Show n Go like there is for Waterfest? (for admission prices, etc.) 
Is there an exhibition area like at Waterfest?


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (zigman07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigman07* »_Is there a website for Show n Go like there is for Waterfest? (for admission prices, etc.) 
Is there an exhibition area like at Waterfest?

Here is the site for you to see everything http://www.gti16v.com/eng1sho.htm


_Modified by MK3_Weezie at 12:43 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

or check out the official Show N Go myspace page
http://profile.myspace.com/showandgo


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wrd


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wrd









seen you today buddy when i was on the boulevarde talkin to mr officer haha, i was gonna tell him to pull you over and mess with ya..,

bump again.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
seen you today buddy when i was on the boulevarde talkin to mr officer haha, i was gonna tell him to pull you over and mess with ya..,

bump again.

lmao !







ya man i saw ya too !! i was gonna honk but then i was like OH O COPS !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

as long as the EP cops leave me alone


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_as long as the EP cops leave me alone










haha, that cop is a very good friend of mine.. alot of the EP cops are actually, so I got no worries.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

haha, that cop is a very good friend of mine.. alot of the EP cops are actually, so I got no worries.

good, then tell them to ignore polska's missing plate and tint


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

one burnt Raceway Park hamburger... $5.00
one order of cold fries, with no ketchup left in the pumps... $7.50
going home sunburnt and/or rain-drenched, and with an Excedrin headache due to engines revving and subwoofers booming all day long... PRICELESS!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
good, then tell them to ignore polska's missing plate and tint










haha chill, i gotta worry about my own...
one of the new cops in town actually came up to me the other night askin where my front plate was, when i told him in my trunk he than asked for my paperwork haha.. and than when i showed him the chiefs PBA card, he said sorry


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

haha chill, i gotta worry about my own...
one of the new cops in town actually came up to me the other night askin where my front plate was, when i told him in my trunk he than asked for my paperwork haha.. and than when i showed him the chiefs PBA card, he said sorry 

OH H^LL NO! I need one of those. They be on me about a funky ol tinted lincence plate cover.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

haha PBA cards are where its at, they get me out of speeding and everything,


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_one burnt Raceway Park hamburger... $5.00
one order of cold fries, with no ketchup left in the pumps... $7.50
going home sunburnt and/or rain-drenched, and with an Excedrin headache due to engines revving and subwoofers booming all day long... PRICELESS!























nice


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

haha chill, i gotta worry about my own...
one of the new cops in town actually came up to me the other night askin where my front plate was, when i told him in my trunk he than asked for my paperwork haha.. and than when i showed him the chiefs PBA card, he said sorry 

u r so cool ... omg


----------



## ATM3222 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Do you have to preregister for this show or do you pay at the gate?


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ATM3222)*

Either or!

_Quote, originally posted by *ATM3222* »_Do you have to preregister for this show or do you pay at the gate?


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

pay when you get there. there is no pre-registration


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
u r so cool ... omg

























dont you have something better to do ?

bump.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

dont you have something better to do ?

bump.

HaTor !!!


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the bail out Jim!


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

damn why is every show on a sunday???
i havent been to a SnG in at least 4 years, and sundays are hard for me to get out of the house.
i will _try_ to make it though


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (KESET)*

It's an all day event! You can make it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

mr. mulberry(sp) he told me about this going down. I CAN'T make it due to the fact that.. My car probably won't be done......


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try 2 make it regardless if anything


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try 2 make it regardless if anything









I second that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3_Weezie* »_
I second that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

can i get a AMEN ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
can i get a AMEN ?

see everyone, not only is German Squad a hot club, they also go to church








bump for you guys


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

anyone wanna hoook me up with some tires??
cuz there ain't no way in hell I'll drive that car anywhere on four different tires.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
can i get a AMEN ?

AMEN !!!!!!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey what time's judging start?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Hey what time's judging start? 

click the myspace link in my profile for showandgo and see all details..

and yes, us members here at GS do attend church


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

You better belive it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_click the myspace link in my profile for showandgo and see all details..


Myspace is blocked here at work, but I had someone else check it out for me and they said there was no time mentioned for judging. Anybody know?


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Myspace is blocked here at work, but I had someone else check it out for me and they said there was no time mentioned for judging. Anybody know?

All the info is on this site right here http://www.gti16v.com/eng1sho.htm


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3_Weezie* »_
All the info is on this site right here http://www.gti16v.com/eng1sho.htm

http://www.freeiam.info
I'm on myspace right now... actually.. lolzers! And I work for the Navy which has one of the toughest bs to get around.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Myspace is blocked here at work, but I had someone else check it out for me and they said there was no time mentioned for judging. Anybody know?

judging is pretty much an all day thing, when the show starts, it pretty much starts.
so i would think haha... sure one of the guys shall chime in though


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

I've been to the last 2, I just can't remember if it starts at 11 or noon or whatever. It's a 3 hour drive for me, so I'm just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I've been to the last 2, I just can't remember if it starts at 11 or noon or whatever. It's a 3 hour drive for me, so I'm just trying to plan ahead.

see that boys and girls, 3 HOUR DRIVE now thats what we like to see... dedication.
somebody get this person the details they need so they can attend this great show and be on time.

(cause we allllll know us here at german squad are always late haha)


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

2 more weeeeeeks!!!!!!!


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I've been to the last 2, I just can't remember if it starts at 11 or noon or whatever. It's a 3 hour drive for me, so I'm just trying to plan ahead.
 the show starts @ 8am


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_ the show starts @ 8am


woah, means I gotta leave my house at like oooo 5am


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

woah, means I gotta leave my house at like oooo 5am

LOL uh oh.... get all ur alarms ready Ramon!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
LOL uh oh.... get all ur alarms ready Ramon!










haha, thank goodness i got 3 phones with like 9 alarms


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

haha, thank goodness i got 3 phones with like 9 alarms

well there u go! if u need another one let me kno


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
well there u go! if u need another one let me kno
















gonna give me your phone ?


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
gonna give me your phone ?

i have like 2 phones that i dont use at home lol 
or i could just call u till u wake up since i'll be up at that time probablly


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

The show may start at 8, but judging does not. I guess I'll just plan to be there around 9-10 and hope for the best. Hopefully this cold weather will get the f out and we'll have a nice sunny day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ramon, it's a cool 180 miles out there, but def worth it. I love this show


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

If your showing, You must be registered and in the gates/show area by 9am. 
You just cant be driving arounf looking for a parking spot in the show area after its open to the public. 
Gates 8am ( for showingm dragging, selling, etc) 
Public/Showtime 9am
Judging usually starts around 10 or 11
Trophy's are around 4:30


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

That's what happened last time and nobody said anything. It's hard when the line to get in is an hour long







Yall should really look into some pre-registration options for next year.
Thanks for the info though, I appreciate it.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_That's what happened last time and nobody said anything. It's hard when the line to get in is an hour long







Yall should really look into some pre-registration options for next year.
Thanks for the info though, I appreciate it.

show up early http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

13 more days everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_The show may start at 8, but judging does not. I guess I'll just plan to be there around 9-10 and hope for the best. Hopefully this cold weather will get the f out and we'll have a nice sunny day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ramon, it's a cool 180 miles out there, but def worth it. I love this show


haha, i like your attitude.


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Yesss sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

10 days left!!!
I can't wait to go!
This will be my first time going to Englishtown. The only other car show I've been to is the NY Auto Show. Should I show the first time or just attend and watch how everything works and is set up? 
There is a link to my car's site below...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (brianatccm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (brianatccm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianatccm* »_10 days left!!!
I can't wait to go!
This will be my first time going to Englishtown. The only other car show I've been to is the NY Auto Show. Should I show the first time or just attend and watch how everything works and is set up? 
There is a link to my car's site below...

You can show or just attend! As long as you just show up everything will be okay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

SnG is almost here!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (brianatccm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianatccm* »_10 days left!!!
I can't wait to go!
This will be my first time going to Englishtown. The only other car show I've been to is the NY Auto Show. Should I show the first time or just attend and watch how everything works and is set up? 
There is a link to my car's site below...

nothing like popping your car show cherry with showing also... may as well go balls to the wall !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

I 2nd that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

edit


----------



## jdmchop (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

can i race my honda there by anychance?please!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

omg 8 more days!!! guys... i can't wait!


----------



## andsoyeah (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey, I have never gone to Sho & Go before, and I was wondering for those of you who have gone, what category should I show my car in, if I decide to even show my car.
I have a 2003 GLX Convertible 1.8T Beetle (Orange) It is my daily driver, but I have a few slight mods to it: Forge diverter valve - K&N intake - Magna Flo (cat-back) exhaust.
I was thinking the daily driver but your opinions would help me out.
Thank you!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (andsoyeah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andsoyeah* »_Hey, I have never gone to Sho & Go before, and I was wondering for those of you who have gone, what category should I show my car in, if I decide to even show my car.
I have a 2003 GLX Convertible 1.8T Beetle (Orange) It is my daily driver, but I have a few slight mods to it: Forge diverter valve - K&N intake - Magna Flo (cat-back) exhaust.
I was thinking the daily driver but your opinions would help me out.
Thank you!

There's 2 NB classes, stock and mod. I think mod would be your best bet, especially with the exhaust. There's a lot of DD cars in that category, trust me. Most of the NBs that show up aren't trailer queens, folks drive them all the time. A buddy of mine and I agreed a while ago that more than one "performance" mod should put you in the mod category. We both have p-flo, but that's hardly enough to move from one class to the next. IMO.


----------



## jdmchop (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*

but can i race my honda?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (jdmchop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmchop* »_but can i race my honda?


this my friend is a negative, it shall be strictly VW/Audi track day.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

this my friend is a negative, it shall be strictly VW/Audi track day.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

crunch time boys and girls, lets get the rides ready, the cruises organized, and a good nights sleep because the season opener isssss only 7 days away !!!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_crunch time boys and girls, lets get the rides ready, the cruises organized, and a good nights sleep because the season opener isssss only 7 days away !!!

haha i'll probably be on like 3 hours of sleep like every other show n go


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
haha i'll probably be on like 3 hours of sleep like every other show n go









3 hours ? I WISH !!!
are schedule is calling for a LUCKY 2 hours if we can strecth it.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

haha i will make SURE i get at LEAST 3 hours


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

7 days left people, no more excuses time is almost up.


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

You better belive it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dougfunnie (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

ahhh **** less than a week


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (dougfunnie)*

If I'm showing what time should I try and be there for? I might drive down morning of, its 3 hour drive. But I do not want to leave my house till 5:30-6am


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*

gates open at 8am, and we will be parking cars as they arrive and judging shall begin asap... so in that retrospect, 8am is a good time to arrive.


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

He will be in a line if he shows up at 8. He might not get in to park till like a quarter tio 9 if he shows up at 8.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_7 days left people, no more excuses time is almost up.

not enough time to get my things done


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Forgive me for not reading the whole thread...what time does this show run from...I have to work sunday morning and depending on what time the show ends and how long it will take me to get there I was thinking about coming out and how much does it cost to get in?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSMJetta* »_Forgive me for not reading the whole thread...what time does this show run from...I have to work sunday morning and depending on what time the show ends and how long it will take me to get there I was thinking about coming out and how much does it cost to get in?
Thanks
Tom

Gates open to the public at 8am. It's an all day affair come on through. It's $15 to get in for adults! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

what time does it usually end around 4 or later than that? I get off work at one and expect a 3 hour drive so I would like to be there for a couple hours at least to make it worth while...but I want to see some racing and don't want to wait until waterfest...is there a schedule of events or something will there be anything happening after 4 or will it be starting to die down?


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TSMJetta)*

The awards usually start between 4:30 and like 5:30 maybe 6!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

we have a full days worth of stuff lined up, if you go to http://www.myspace.com/showandgo you can see all the catergories and stuff...
this show could end anytime in the evening, not before 4, and not later then 9 haha. sorry we can not give you an exact time but judging could take minutes or hours, so when its done, tally up... hand out trophies.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (drivrswntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivrswntd* »_If I'm showing what time should I try and be there for? I might drive down morning of, its 3 hour drive. But I do not want to leave my house till 5:30-6am

Yeah, good luck getting a straight answer with that one. I already tried.
Listen guys (and I'm talking to GS in general), not all of us are driving 20 minutes to the track. There's a lot of out of state people treking to this thing. I think it's really rude and irresponsible to have no time for something like judging to start. You can't say "whenever people are finished parking", because you know people will be trickling in all day. Have some respect and give us a time already, sheesh.
Not trying to be rude here, but come on.


----------



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

anyone with v-maxx coils that is coming to this want to give me a test ride in their car to see how the ride is? I would really appreicate it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_we have a full days worth of stuff lined up, if you go to http://www.myspace.com/showandgo you can see all the catergories and stuff...
this show could end anytime in the evening, not before 4, and not later then 9 haha. sorry we can not give you an exact time but judging could take minutes or hours, so when its done, tally up... hand out trophies.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Yeah, good luck getting a straight answer with that one. I already tried.
Listen guys (and I'm talking to GS in general), not all of us are driving 20 minutes to the track. There's a lot of out of state people treking to this thing. I think it's really rude and irresponsible to have no time for something like judging to start. You can't say "whenever people are finished parking", because you know people will be trickling in all day. Have some respect and give us a time already, sheesh.
Not trying to be rude here, but come on.









-waives- HIIIIII oh yea, I am from GS...
Now, lets get it there... We can NOT give an exact time of when judging starts, because it NEVER is a set time, we open gates at 8am (like said before and before and before) and that is when we tell people to arrive, if you arrive at 12 noon, do not be upset you park in the parking lot... If you plan on SHOWING your car, than 8am is the time you need to arrive... 
So once again, the gates open at 8am, thats when the cars who are showing enter, If we said 'judging starts at 11' than thats when everyone would decide to come and in that instance judging would be postponed till cars actually are set up and stuff...
So please, when we say gates open at 8am, take it as that is when the judging begins... 
Sorry to be so rude, but we have answered this many times, and people want to take are answers are beating around the bush so I had to put this clearly.
And for those driving a long time, do not let this scare you away it will be a GREAT show with lots of stuff to do and bigger than last years...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
-waives- HIIIIII oh yea, I am from GS...
Now, lets get it there... We can NOT give an exact time of when judging starts, because it NEVER is a set time, we open gates at 8am (like said before and before and before) and that is when we tell people to arrive, if you arrive at 12 noon, do not be upset you park in the parking lot... If you plan on SHOWING your car, than 8am is the time you need to arrive... 
So once again, the gates open at 8am, thats when the cars who are showing enter, If we said 'judging starts at 11' than thats when everyone would decide to come and in that instance judging would be postponed till cars actually are set up and stuff...
So please, when we say gates open at 8am, take it as that is when the judging begins... 
Sorry to be so rude, but we have answered this many times, and people want to take are answers are beating around the bush so I had to put this clearly.
And for those driving a long time, do not let this scare you away it will be a GREAT show with lots of stuff to do and bigger than last years...

well said, if you are showing a car, you always want to be early and prepare your car, thats just how it is. what time judging starts should not matter because the show cars get there early and are ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
well said, if you are showing a car, you always want to be early and prepare your car, thats just how it is. what time judging starts should not matter because the show cars get there early and are ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i guess







i never showed my car b4


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i guess







i never showed my car b4









thats because your car is stock


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_-waives- HIIIIII oh yea, I am from GS...
Now, lets get it there... We can NOT give an exact time of when judging starts, because it NEVER is a set time, we open gates at 8am (like said before and before and before) and that is when we tell people to arrive, if you arrive at 12 noon, do not be upset you park in the parking lot... If you plan on SHOWING your car, than 8am is the time you need to arrive... 
So once again, the gates open at 8am, thats when the cars who are showing enter, If we said 'judging starts at 11' than thats when everyone would decide to come and in that instance judging would be postponed till cars actually are set up and stuff...
So please, when we say gates open at 8am, take it as that is when the judging begins... 
Sorry to be so rude, but we have answered this many times, and people want to take are answers are beating around the bush so I had to put this clearly.
And for those driving a long time, do not let this scare you away it will be a GREAT show with lots of stuff to do and bigger than last years...

HIIIII - I know you're from GS.
You can't have judging start when gates open. It doesn't make sense! Am I going crazy here? If gates OPEN at 8, that means you can't get in before 8. There's going to be a crazy line, it won't take 2 minutes to get in and parked and registered. And last time I went to a show, which was 2 weeks ago, you need some prep time. 
Last year there WAS a set time for when things started. Every other show I've been to, there has ALWAYS been a time when things start. 
I know it's a good show, I've been to it twice, but there's always been a start time. I just don't understand why there isn't one this year and why I'm getting crap about it.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*

you are not getting crap about it, we set the show up the night before of the show..
cars who are showing are asked to come when gates open, there never has been a set time for judging because we can not determine the time all cars are in and parked, we shall start judging as soon as we can... 
so in that retrospect, please arrive when gates open if you want to enter your car in the show, the later you arrive the longer you shall wait to get in the show.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

You may not be able to determine when all cars are in and parked, but you can at least have a cut off time. "All cars coming to show must be in line by 10am" or something. It's just so vague, I don't get why it has to be this difficult. People will be arriving all day, you can't wait for everyone to stop arriving otherwise we'll be waiting forever.
I know I'm not the only person that feels this way.


_Modified by ginanana at 2:00 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

geez, it's not to hard to understand, if you want to show, wake your lazy but up early and get there @8am.
sheeet, it's the spring show n go for krikies sake, i prolly won't sleep anyway.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

What the crap man, I'm trying to get a straight answer out of someone for everyone's sake. I may look like the only person "bitching" about it, but there's a lot of people wondering the same thing. I'm just the voice and the messenger, ok.


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_What the crap man, I'm trying to get a straight answer out of someone for everyone's sake. I may look like the only person "bitching" about it, but there's a lot of people wondering the same thing. I'm just the voice and the messenger, ok. 
Yeah, don't beat up on someone who wants to take a trip to a cool VW show and know when they need to be there in order to compete. 
i for one don't care when it starts, but i also live 20min from the place. 
Gina if i still had that house i'd invite you to come the day before.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_You may not be able to determine when all cars are in and parked, but you can at least have a cut off time. "All cars coming to show must be in line by 10am" or something. It's just so vague, I don't get why it has to be this difficult. People will be arriving all day, you can't wait for everyone to stop arriving otherwise we'll be waiting forever.
I know I'm not the only person that feels this way.

_Modified by ginanana at 2:00 PM 4-17-2007_


now see, this is a TOTALLY different issue here, if a cut off time to get innnn the show is what you are asking, than ask that...(but ask someone else cause I dont know hahahah)
But as for asking what time judging starts, arrive at 8am.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FineExampl)*

next year we should camp out the night before.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_Yeah, don't beat up on someone who wants to take a trip to a cool VW show and know when they need to be there in order to compete. 
i for one don't care when it starts, but i also live 20min from the place. 
Gina if i still had that house i'd invite you to come the day before. 

I am not beating up on anyone, all I say is the gates open at 8am, thats when we ask people to arrive..
If you feel you want to come later than the time we say it opens, you are taking your own chance.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Matter of fact, so I do not come off rude, offensive, or anything else to that matter..

This sunday at racewaypark in Englishtown, New Jersey
Spring Show N go 
Here is the updated list of classes for Show & Go. Some classes may be added or broken up on the day of the show if need be. 
Aircooled
1. up to '57 stock 2. up to '57 modified
3. '58 to '67 stock 4. '58 to '67 modified
5. '68 & up stock 6. '68 & up modified
7. super beetle stock 8. super beetle modified
9. daily driver (aircooled only) 10. type 3 & type 4
11. bug vert stock 12. bug vert modified
13. ghia hrd top stock 14. ghia vert stock
15. ghia modified 16. thing
17. baja 18. dune buggy & sand rail
19. type 2 up to '67/all 20. type 2 '68 & up
21. type 2 68 & up - campers 22. kit car/special interest
Watercooled
23. Vanagon, Eurovan & Transporter all 24. New Beetle stock
25. New Beetle Modified 26. up to ’84 watercooled stock
27. Mk1 modified 28. ’85-’99 stock watercooled
29. ’99.5 & up stock watercooled all models 30. Scirocco modified
31. Corrado modified 32. Fox modified
33. Golf Mk2 8v & 16v modified 34. Golf Mk2 VR6 & 1.8T Modified
35. Golf Mk2 4door modified 36. Golf Mk3 4cyl modified
37. Golf Mk3 6cyl modified 38. Golf Mk3 4door modified
39. Golf Mk4 2.0 & TDI Modified 40. Golf MK4 4door modified
41. Golf Mk4 1.8T modified 42. Golf Mk4 VR6 modified
43. Golf 20th Anniversary 44. Golf 337
45. Golf R32 46. Golf Mk5 Gti modified
47. Golf MK5 Rabbit modified 48. Touraeg/Phaeton
49. Cabrio modified 50. Cabriolet modified
51. EOS 52. Passat B3/B4 modified
53. Passat B5/B5.5 modified 54. Passat B6 modified
55. Jetta Mk2 modified 56. Jetta Mk3 4cyl modified
57. Jetta Mk3 6cyl modified 58. Jetta MK4 2.0/TDI modified
59. Jetta MK4 1.8T modified 60. Jetta MK4 VR6 modified
61. Jetta GLi 1.8T modified 62. Jetta MK5 modified
63. P.O.S 64. MK1 Super Mod
65. MK2 Super Mod 66. MK3 Super Mod
67. MK4 Super Mod 68. R32 Super Mod 69. Corrado Super Mod
70. Heavyweight MK2- Best of the best (all models)
71. Heavyweight MK3- Best of the best (all models)
72. Heavyweight MK4- Best of the best (all models)
73. Audi B5 A4/S4 74. Audi B6 A4/S4
75. Audi B7 A4/S4 76. Audi A6/S6/RS6
77. Audi TT 78. Audi A3
79. Audi all other models 80. Audi Super Mod (all models)

gates open at 8am, so please arrive accordingly.
Thanks in advance for all of those who are attending..


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I plan on showing my car, but my club is having a cruise that is not leaving until 8:30.
As long as everyone who wants to be judged in the show gets the opportunity and you have a judging cut-off time, i.e. 1:00pm, then I don't see a problem.
Personally, I liked it when you started judging as X time and it was over at Y time. It gives people an opportunity to get to the show from wherever they are coming from and have time to prep their cars.
I'm not telling you guys how to do things, and I think that we all appreciate the hard work you're putting into this thing to make it a great show, but I think many people would appreciate times that were a little more concrete.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

X time is understandable, but Y time is near impossible for ANY carshow due to you do not know how many cars will truely be there, you dont know how long it will take to judge each and every car, etc etc... 
I will contact a higher up and ask if there is an X time so you people can stop think we are avoiding this, or anything your thoughts may be.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

An ending time is nearly impossible to say, I agree with that. 
Ramon I don't think you're being rude or offensive at all, seriously. But think about it, the show is gonna be huge. It was huge last year, and I imagine it'll be even bigger this year. If everyone arrives at 8 -- it's gonna be hell. Just my 2 pennies.
Thanks for any help you can give us, by the way. I appreciate the fact that you listen to us.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_An ending time is nearly impossible to say, I agree with that. 
Ramon I don't think you're being rude or offensive at all, seriously. But think about it, the show is gonna be huge. It was huge last year, and I imagine it'll be even bigger this year. If everyone arrives at 8 -- it's gonna be hell. Just my 2 pennies.
Thanks for any help you can give us, by the way. I appreciate the fact that you listen to us.


Well thank you for that, I am trien my best here even though I am also short handed with answers.

We (even though I am not showing) all want the best thing, and thats to have a good time, and start this year off right... We do not want agry, nor hostle spectactors (and nor does anyone else) and we hope everyone can come to attend the show.
So to spend a minutes here and there to make sure people are happy, I do not mind... I sent out a few texts and as they are answered to me, I shall answer to you...


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
I am not beating up on anyone, all I say is the gates open at 8am, thats when we ask people to arrive..
If you feel you want to come later than the time we say it opens, you are taking your own chance.
i think beating up might be an overstatement on my part. sorry bout that. 
I do have a request though. Will there be a Stock class for MKV Rabbits? I see Modified, but not Stock. I'll be bringing my own car as well as my girl's stock MKV. Any chance of more classes added?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_i think beating up might be an overstatement on my part. sorry bout that. 
I do have a request though. Will there be a Stock class for MKV Rabbits? I see Modified, but not Stock. I'll be bringing my own car as well as my girl's stock MKV. Any chance of more classes added?

We actually had this discussion at are meeting this past weekend, and when a class becomes unfair, such as 'stock' cars stuck in with modified, if there is more than 5 or so cars (to be judged fair) we shall give them their own class..


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_X time is understandable, but Y time is near impossible for ANY carshow due to you do not know how many cars will truely be there, you dont know how long it will take to judge each and every car, etc etc... 
I will contact a higher up and ask if there is an X time so you people can stop think we are avoiding this, or anything your thoughts may be. 

I fully understand the fact there is no real ending time for judging. A lot of the Supermod classes will take up time, nevermind the fact that there will be hundreds of cars to judge in general.
I do not think you are trying to avoid anything. On the contrary, I appreciate you taking the time to answer any questions about this. Also, as I said before, I appreciate the effort Germansquad is putting in to make a good show even better. 
My main concern is that anyone and everyone who is coming to be in the show gets their fair chance at being judged.
Please do not take anything us few in the "vocal & concerned" category as any sort of personal affront on you or Germansquad. If anything, we're trying to help make everything go as smooth as possible with our input and suggestions.


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
We actually had this discussion at are meeting this past weekend, and when a class becomes unfair, such as 'stock' cars stuck in with modified, if there is more than 5 or so cars (to be judged fair) we shall give them their own class.. 
Well that, to me, sounds like the Rabbit owners need to show the hell up.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I fully understand the fact there is no real ending time for judging. A lot of the Supermod classes will take up time, nevermind the fact that there will be hundreds of cars to judge in general.
I do not think you are trying to avoid anything. On the contrary, I appreciate you taking the time to answer any questions about this. Also, as I said before, I appreciate the effort Germansquad is putting in to make a good show even better. 
My main concern is that anyone and everyone who is coming to be in the show gets their fair chance at being judged.
Please do not take anything us few in the "vocal & concerned" category as any sort of personal affront on you or Germansquad. If anything, we're trying to help make everything go as smooth as possible with our input and suggestions.

I am not taking offense to anything, nor are we taking anything (so far) as a direct punt against the show nor Germansquad..
Your input means alot to us, that is how this show has grown to where it is now because of people expressing their feelings about previous shows, what needs to be fixed, etc etc etc etc...
Now, I asked other members, and a garuntee as to exact time of the show entrance cut off I can not be held to say. 
Only because if I say a direct time, and you get arrive and the show is already packed and we can not allow no more cars than I am held responsible for your not being able to enter..
In previous years though, the show gets to this point between 10 and 11, so I would just kindly ask you guys to please arrive as early as you can to make sure you enter.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_Well that, to me, sounds like the Rabbit owners need to show the hell up. 

haha well the new mkV dubs seem to be like the new cooked crack








So i am pretty sure they will be in attendance pretty hard this year


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Also the reason the time of judging ending can not be answered is because we do want to be 100% fair and make sure we do not rush through judging.
I.E. we spend 10 minutes on a modified car, and 1 minute on a stock car.
That is not fair, plus we also like to talk to cars owners and truely see whats done to a car that the visual eye can not see.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

I hope this has answered all questions.
If not, I am sure you will let me know








And any other questions please do ask.
If not, I hope to see you all at Show N go which is less than 5 days away and that everyone has a great time.
I am looking forward to meeting to the ones I do, and hope this show helps build friendships for the upcoming season.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*








shuddup already.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







shuddup already.

















10-1 you didnt even read anything, you just posted like the little f'er you are !!
(=


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Also the reason the time of judging ending can not be answered is because we do want to be 100% fair and make sure we do not rush through judging.
I.E. we spend 10 minutes on a modified car, and 1 minute on a stock car.
That is not fair, plus we also like to talk to cars owners and truely see whats done to a car that the visual eye can not see. 
Your judge in the fall for the Beetle's was really cool. The judge for last spring stunk on ice.








Here's a question....what if someone is modified and enters as stock? The 2nd place stock last year was clearly a modified car. Are we allowed to rat these people out to keep it fair?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

i read .... sum of it ....


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_Your judge in the fall for the Beetle's was really cool. The judge for last spring stunk on ice.








Here's a question....what if someone is modified and enters as stock? The 2nd place stock last year was clearly a modified car. Are we allowed to rat these people out to keep it fair?

of course you are, this is america and even though you get fired for calling someone a nappy headed ho, you are still allowed to voice your opinion.
we want the show to be fair, right to the point if i know someones car I am judging, I will ask someone else to do it for me.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i read .... sum of it ....









haha, damn you agnes! 
hows those coils ?? 
I would say lets meet up so I can see your 4x4 at a all time low, but I am avoiding your town for the time being. 
anyways, lets keep this on topic, hit me up on AIM or PM.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Let me speak on behalf of the last page or two and say I really appreciate the help and courtesy you've given us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if I can actually find the time to get ready...that would be nice.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
haha, damn you agnes! 
hows those coils ?? 
I would say lets meet up so I can see your 4x4 at a all time low, but I am avoiding your town for the time being. 
anyways, lets keep this on topic, hit me up on AIM or PM. 
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
coils r bitchin







we deff need 2 meet up punk !







ill hit u up this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so







keepin this biiiotch on topic








so what am i gonna get if i get 1st place in my class ??


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
coils r bitchin







we deff need 2 meet up punk !







ill hit u up this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so







keepin this biiiotch on topic








so what am i gonna get if i get 1st place in my class ??
















a better judge ?
hahaha j/k 
You shall recieve a trophy just like the rest of the boys and girls.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*









can i get a diamond embedded crown instead ?














haha


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








can i get a diamond embedded crown instead ?














haha

nah only the 1.8ts get that, not the 2.0s


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nah only the 1.8ts get that, not the 2.0s


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
I am not taking offense to anything, nor are we taking anything (so far) as a direct punt against the show nor Germansquad..
Your input means alot to us, that is how this show has grown to where it is now because of people expressing their feelings about previous shows, what needs to be fixed, etc etc etc etc...
Now, I asked other members, and a garuntee as to exact time of the show entrance cut off I can not be held to say. 
Only because if I say a direct time, and you get arrive and the show is already packed and we can not allow no more cars than I am held responsible for your not being able to enter..
In previous years though, the show gets to this point between 10 and 11, so I would just kindly ask you guys to please arrive as early as you can to make sure you enter. 

Glat we could come to an understanding. The internet isn't always the best way to have a discussion.
Now that that's settled, we've only got 4 more days to go








I will be there as early as I can be. I've done a few new things to my ride and I'd like to show them off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*

5 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nah only the 1.8ts get that, not the 2.0s


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Let me speak on behalf of the last page or two and say I really appreciate the help and courtesy you've given us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if I can actually find the time to get ready...that would be nice.

thank you








once again, I hope you enjoy the show, specially the fact you are driving 180 miles one way.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
Glat we could come to an understanding. The internet isn't always the best way to have a discussion.
Now that that's settled, we've only got 4 more days to go








I will be there as early as I can be. I've done a few new things to my ride and I'd like to show them off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yes, the internet is always a tough place to have a discussion because a typo can be mistaken for anger or someone being ignorant haha..
and I wish you all good luck at the show.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Juss to back up what ramon has been saying... if this year is gonna be bigger then last year.... we may reach our limit for show cars at around 11am... DEPENDING ON WHAT CLASS!!! I honestly have been working at the gate for the past 2 years of show n go and it has always been a hard time getting people in... The earlier you get there if u gonna show the better.... I dont want to see anyone upset and saying that they couldnt get into the show b/c it was full.. so be on time and you will get in....


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Juss to back up what ramon has been saying... if this year is gonna be bigger then last year.... we may reach our limit for show cars at around 11am... DEPENDING ON WHAT CLASS!!! I honestly have been working at the gate for the past 2 years of show n go and it has always been a hard time getting people in... The earlier you get there if u gonna show the better.... I dont want to see anyone upset and saying that they couldnt get into the show b/c it was full.. so be on time and you will get in.... 

chea chea chea


----------



## pizan619 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

What vendors can we expect to be at this event?
What are the show hours?
thanks


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_ Will there be a Stock class for MKV Rabbits? 

A stock rabbit would be in class 29. ’99.5 & up stock watercooled all models


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (viciousvento)*

gates open at 8 am. show registration close at 12 noon.Judging starts around 12:00-12:30 If you come between 12-1 you *MAY NOT * get judged. After 12:45-1:00 you *WILL NOT* be allowed into the show area. Any ?'s about the show you can im me


_Modified by viciousvento at 9:24 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_Here's a question....what if someone is modified and enters as stock? The 2nd place stock last year was clearly a modified car. Are we allowed to rat these people out to keep it fair?

In past years, I have even seen cars with an ENGINE SWAP showing in a "stock" class.








I believe the official rule is that on a car showing in a Stock class, every modification results in points being deducted... right?








Of course, some modifications are invisible to the naked eye, such as a chip or cam, but generally when it comes to modified cars that end up in a Stock class, these are the people who think their car isn't modified enough to compete in the Modified class, so they usually just have the basics, like "rims", exhaust, hot air intake, subwoofer in the trunk, etc., all of which are easily spotted.
Oh, since I mentioned it, am I right in assuming that any and all aftermarket stereo system components will also count against a car in a Stock class? I ask because when people see my car, the thing they are most surprised that I have kept stock, even moreso than the wheels, is the original VW cassette radio.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_ Any ?'s about the show you can im me

I should have just said that from the start haha.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_In past years, I have even seen cars with an ENGINE SWAP showing in a "stock" class.








I believe the official rule is that on a car showing in a Stock class, every modification results in points being deducted... right?








Of course, some modifications are invisible to the naked eye, such as a chip or cam, but generally when it comes to modified cars that end up in a Stock class, these are the people who think their car isn't modified enough to compete in the Modified class, so they usually just have the basics, like "rims", exhaust, hot air intake, subwoofer in the trunk, etc., all of which are easily spotted.
Oh, since I mentioned it, am I right in assuming that any and all aftermarket stereo system components will also count against a car in a Stock class? I ask because when people see my car, the thing they are most surprised that I have kept stock, even moreso than the wheels, is the original VW cassette radio.









Good question. A lot of shows have different definitions of the word "stock"


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Good question. A lot of shows have different definitions of the word "stock"
I've heard of some local NJ shows that had stock's rules as something like intake and rims okay, but intake and exhaust not ok. that kind of thing. Why wouldn't stock just mean "no performance mods".


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

^^ That's how I've always thought of it. It would be a little ridiculous to say a car should be in the modified category because it has a CD player. Even though it's modified in a sense...come on


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_yes, the internet is always a tough place to have a discussion because a typo can be mistaken for anger or someone being ignorant haha..
and I wish you all good luck at the show.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_gates open at 8 am. show registration close at 12 noon. If you come between 12-1 you *MAY NOT * get judged. After 12:45-1:00 you *WILL NOT* be allowed into the show area. Any ?'s about the show you can im me

Now that makes more sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, if a person shows up at 9:15 and they're showing their car, they will still get judged, correct?


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Good question. A lot of shows have different definitions of the word "stock"
 Stock = 3 or less minor mods. If a car w/ more than that is in a stock class points will be deducted


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Now that makes more sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, if a person shows up at 9:15 and they're showing their car, they will still get judged, correct?

Sounds like as long as you get there and set up by noon AND there's space permitting, you're golden


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Sounds like as long as you get there and set up by noon AND there's space permitting, you're golden

sounds that way huh Gina -winks-


----------



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone with v-maxx coils going to be at this show? Im looking to get a ride in someones car who has them to see how the ride is. Thanks


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Hope every1 has a blast on sunday !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Hope every1 has a blast on sunday !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X's2!
i know i will


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
X's2!
i know i will









Hey are there gonna be bigger dash plaques this year? The one from the fall is nice, but small. I don't really care, i'm just curious.


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (FineExampl)*

I am picking up my new rabbit friday night and plan to attend the car show and "show" my car. I just looked at the directions from morris county down to the show and I'm a lil' worried. I am supposed to use 287 south to Exit 9 (River Rd.) and Route 18 (Both follow a river). I'm a bit worried about the possible flooding that still may be occuring down there. Does anyone know if there is flooding along the river? I'm not sure of the river's name but it is the one that the parkway goes over. (Right after the bridge you hit tolls). I'd rather not get lost down there or go through puddles, lol Thank you ahead of time for any info.


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (brianatccm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianatccm* »_I am picking up my new rabbit friday night and plan to attend the car show and "show" my car. I just looked at the directions from morris county down to the show and I'm a lil' worried. I am supposed to use 287 south to Exit 9 (River Rd.) and Route 18 (Both follow a river). I'm a bit worried about the possible flooding that still may be occuring down there. Does anyone know if there is flooding along the river? I'm not sure of the river's name but it is the one that the parkway goes over. (Right after the bridge you hit tolls). I'd rather not get lost down there or go through puddles, lol Thank you ahead of time for any info.

i live just a few minutes from exit 9 and river road, i will take a ride friday afternoon to check out the roads and i'll let ya know how they r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

hopefully it wont rain this weekend so there wont b any floodin 2 worrie about


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hopefully it wont rain this weekend so there wont b any floodin 2 worrie about









weather says its gonna be nice this weekend


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
weather says its gonna be nice this weekend

yep yep 65 degree's..


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
yep yep 65 degree's..

its about time it got nice out!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
its about time it got nice out!










first show of the year, first offical nice weekend, lets hope this all works out well.

4 days away people, dont get agravated just get it done.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

i have nothing to get done other then wash/wax


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i have nothing to get done other then wash/wax









lucky you, i hope my rims are finished by than... the shop where they are got flooded surroundings and they couldnt get in.


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i live just a few minutes from exit 9 and river road, i will take a ride friday afternoon to check out the roads and i'll let ya know how they r http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks BMPolska!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i have nothing to get done other then wash/wax









same here, no new mods for this year


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
lucky you, i hope my rims are finished by than... the shop where they are got flooded surroundings and they couldnt get in.

awwww


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (brianatccm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianatccm* »_
Thanks BMPolska!









no prob, i'll PM ya when i take a drive out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_I've heard of some local NJ shows that had stock's rules as something like intake and rims okay, but intake and exhaust not ok. that kind of thing. Why wouldn't stock just mean "no performance mods".

I have no problem with people _entering_ a modified car into a stock class. That should always be up to the owner to decide. But when it comes to how the car will be _judged_, that's where some clear rules need to be established. And for a stock class, it only makes sense that the car should be judged according to how "stock" it really is. Otherwise if you start letting certain modifications get by without being penalized in the scoring, then you defeat the whole purpose of having a stock class.
Some may disagree with me, but imagine you have two identical cars showing in a stock class -- the same mileage, condition, cleanliness, everything. But car #1 is just like how it left the dealer's lot, while car #2 has rims, exhaust, and a stereo system. Should they really get the same exact score, if those modifications are allowed in a "stock" class?











_Modified by VWestlife at 5:53 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
same here, no new mods for this year









i will have new mods for Waterfest tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cbru414_vrrrr6 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 DAYS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cbru414_vrrrr6)*

is it sunday yet ?


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

wow... time for SNG already?? I missed it last year, and showed my car the year before.... can't wait!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_is it sunday yet ?

i think its thursday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_is it sunday yet ?

haha i was just saying that this morning


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
haha i was just saying that this morning
























same here


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gix, didnt you say the roads were shiatty or was that someone else on the girls thread? by the way, hi. i love you and miss you! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

yea girl rt 18 = the suck but if u go all the way down 287 to rt1 and then snag rt18 there then ull pass all the crappypotholes etc that are there








I MISS U TOO !!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cant wait 2 c u !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ATTENTION!!!
If anyone needs to talk to Glok about the GlokBQ Sunday after the show, please contact me via PM for his phone number!!! His computers been acting silly so if youve tried to contact him via it, call him or contact me for his number! 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Donna
(as per Glok)


----------



## cra2y86 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Weather's still lookin gooooood!


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

wat vendors r going to be there


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (337tizzle)*

route 18 isnt sooo bad, except when you get on from the parkway the first bridge you go to drive over has a little bit of height difference which could hurt a rim..
just watch the cars in front of you to see where they hop hard haha..

only a couple of days people, tell a friend cause its show time bitches!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ramon.)*

rt 18 sucks when you get on from river road, if you get on off of rt 1 its smooth sailing


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_rt 18 sucks when you get on from river road, if you get on off of rt 1 its smooth sailing

Are you talking about potholes or flooding?


----------



## EuroGolfonDrugs (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (germansquad)*

sunday sunday sunday can't come any sooner can it....


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (EuroGolfonDrugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGolfonDrugs* »_sunday sunday sunday can't come any sooner can it....


i hear that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (337tizzle)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif I will be there and it will be my first time showing


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_http://****************.com/smile/star.gif I will be there and it will be my first time showing









good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 more days people, time for show n go.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_http://****************.com/smile/star.gif I will be there and it will be my first time showing









mine too only bc i have to


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x0xGTix0x)*

HOLLA!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (Rui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rui* »_HOLLA!

Loser!
u ready for the Cruise and the picturesssssss?


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Loser!
u ready for the Cruise and the picturesssssss?









you know it








bust out yo cam!


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (Rui)*

word up


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (Rui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rui* »_
you know it








bust out yo cam!

haha u already kno!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (337tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337tizzle* »_word up 

TOMMMMY! maybe i'll see u on the cruise home and scare the $hit outta again


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x0xGTix0x)*

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

tomorrow bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wooooooooop wooooooooooooooooop


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 more days people, time for show n go.

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (RS21400)*

Almost here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (RS21400)*

what time do you think it would be good to get there if you are showing??? I am from MD and dont really know what time I should leave!!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_gates open at 8 am. show registration close at 12 noon.Judging starts around 12:00-12:30 If you come between 12-1 you *MAY NOT * get judged. After 12:45-1:00 you *WILL NOT* be allowed into the show area. Any ?'s about the show you can im me

_Modified by viciousvento at 9:24 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

thanks


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*

Hey I don't know where Jerettsville is, but there's a small cruise leaving from Ikea in College Park around 7am if you wanna join up


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_rt 18 sucks when you get on from river road, if you get on off of rt 1 its smooth sailing

any construction on those roads?


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (RS21400)*

10 hours left!!!!!










_Modified by brianatccm at 7:22 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (brianatccm)*

about how many cars total are expected to be there??


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_about how many cars total are expected to be there??

ummmm HUNDREDSSSS lol


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

I gotta be up in 5 hrs . crap!


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_I gotta be up in 5 hrs . crap! 

me too...


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

aww i gotta be up in 6 1/2
Ramon u still cleaning ur car??? lol


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3_Weezie* »_









"Live Music" - does that mean actual live musicians, or just "live" DJ(s) playing mostly hip-hop music, like before?
Also, will the Raceway Park concessions stands accept Canadian money, since they seem to be charging Canadian prices for food and beverages?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

lWe are expecting ALOT of cars, the day shall be beautiful
Live music = DJ
Canadian prices, word I agree place charges excesive money for a damn ratburger. 
and NO i am not still cleaning haha, i quit!
today is the day ladies and gentlemen.
enjoy the show and good luck to those who shall be showing.








let the seasonnnnnnnnnnn start *NOW*


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

2 hours until the show starts!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (brianatccm)*

tore ligaments in my knee yesterday when i fell. didnt get to finish cleaning the car. still showing though. :-/ Leaving LI with people at 715. See ya's there.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

its 7am here in the poconos...weather is BEAUTIFUL...headin out in another half hour to meet up at my boys house...then its off to NJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*






















im still mad im sitting at work... its such a effen nice day for this 2


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (its jOs)*

It was beautiful out today that I got an awesome sunburn, lol. It was my first show and I had a lot of fun. I look forward to many more shows in the future. 
(Reminder: wear sunblock, lol)
Directions: 
From North Jersey, I ended up taking 287 to the Parkway to Route 9. The directions were rather easy.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (brianatccm)*

does anyone have or know where to find the list of all the cars that placed in each category?


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

There were over 70 different categories and about 3-4 trophies per thats alot of names I would try the german squad who hosted they may, not sure if they have a site though just a thought


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_does anyone have or know where to find the list of all the cars that placed in each category?

we will be having a copy soon i believe up on http://www.germansquad.com for all to see... 
thanks for everyone coming out today...
you guys were a great crowd, alot of beautiful cars and tons of new friendships made...
till the next show everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (r3s1st4nce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3s1st4nce* »_There were over 70 different categories and about 3-4 trophies per thats alot of names I would try the german squad who hosted they may, not sure if they have a site though just a thought

75 classes, and a ton of ties for 2nd and 3rd so a good 100+ trophies were handed out today.


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ramon.)*

Thanks for hostin I had a heck of a time, never less than impressive guys, plus your judges were extremely nice.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (r3s1st4nce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3s1st4nce* »_Thanks for hostin I had a heck of a time, never less than impressive guys, plus your judges were extremely nice.

thanks for the support, and dont forget about us when fall show and go comes around


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (brianatccm)*

today was AWESOME. too bad only 3 cars did the burn out comp and only one of them was a vw, but it won !


----------



## brianatccm (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (brianatccm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianatccm* »_It was beautiful out today that I got an awesome sunburn, lol. It was my first show and I had a lot of fun. I look forward to many more shows in the future. 
(Reminder: wear sunblock, lol)
Directions: 
From North Jersey, I ended up taking 287 to the Parkway to Route 9. The directions were rather easy.

On the drive home I was passed by a red Ferrari 360 Modena going about 120mph. It was crazy!


_Modified by brianatccm at 7:42 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (brianatccm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for an amazing day 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for getting pulled over with the crew and having 78 stopped dead because of it on the way there


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

Congrats on a great event. 
No one in our gruppe got tickets/accidents, etc. Everyone had a great time and we grabbed 7 trophies. I got 2nd in Corrado Super Mod. 
Trafic for the Holland tunel sucked big time, as usual. I had a hectic and crazy day, but enjoyed what I could. MY VW parked at hoem was side swipped by a lunatic


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

great show, I can't believe how big it was this time around.


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

I wanna thank everyone for coming out and showing and even spectating. Over 800 cars today! As ice cube would say "Today was a good Day" LOL! See yall at the next one!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*

It was interesting showing my car for the first time, but it was fun. Lots of cars and a nice show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jschweg (Nov 29, 2003)

Great show, biggest turnout I've seen yet.
Do you guys have the show results/winners posted somewhere?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (jschweg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jschweg* »_Great show, biggest turnout I've seen yet.
Do you guys have the show results/winners posted somewhere?

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (jschweg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jschweg* »_Do you guys have the show results/winners posted somewhere?
Good question!
Any chance on getting a copy of the scoring sheets?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

I would love to see my score sheet.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (vduber3085)*

Ditto on the scoring sheets


----------



## MK3_Weezie (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry but the score sheets are not gonna be posted! There are just too many cars to try and post everyones score sheet. Sorry about that!


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

ok thats cool. So just the winners will be posted right?


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
TOMMMMY! maybe i'll see u on the cruise home and scare the $hit outta again






























you didnt scare this time


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (MK3_Weezie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3_Weezie* »_Sorry but the score sheets are not gonna be posted! There are just too many cars to try and post everyones score sheet. Sorry about that!

I can't speak for everyone, but I don't think we were looking to have all the score sheets posted. Is there a way for us to get a copy of our own by request only?


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 9th Annual Spring Classic: VW Show & Go.... (337tizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *337tizzle* »_
you didnt scare this time









yea i kno








oh well...


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
I can't speak for everyone, but I don't think we were looking to have all the score sheets posted. Is there a way for us to get a copy of our own by request only? 
no..the score sheets will not be available. The winners for all the classes will be posted up in a few days


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (viciousvento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viciousvento* »_no..the score sheets will not be available. The winners for all the classes will be posted up in a few days

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FineExampl (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
I can't speak for everyone, but I don't think we were looking to have all the score sheets posted. Is there a way for us to get a copy of our own by request only? 
Agreed. How can we improve if we don't know what was marked low?







I'll pay postage to have it mailed to me. Shoot, i'd toss a couple bucks to have a copy of my sheet.








come on g-squad...I'm sure most participants wouldn't mind paying a buck or two for their sheets. If every participant paid $1, that's over $800 that you could use for promotion, etc. 
just a thought.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (FineExampl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FineExampl* »_Agreed. How can we improve if we don't know what was marked low?







I'll pay postage to have it mailed to me. Shoot, i'd toss a couple bucks to have a copy of my sheet.








come on g-squad...I'm sure most participants wouldn't mind paying a buck or two for their sheets. If every participant paid $1, that's over $800 that you could use for promotion, etc. 
just a thought.









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would like to see how my car was judged so I can improve for my next show


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

r pics up yet


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (vduber3085)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vduber3085* »_r pics up yet 

x2







Is it going to be posted in this thread as well?


----------



## mav90g60 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would like to see how my car was judged so I can improve for my next show









especially when you have a bias judge looking at your car, considering we took 1st in GTI mod1 @ H20 and 2nd @ waterfest last year. Now more mods and and cleanest car in the class and not even a place. WTF







Its sad when a JTI /w corvette wheels and a _CRACKED _windshield places over you












_Modified by mav90g60 at 8:31 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mav90g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mav90g60* »_
especially when you have a bias judge looking at your car, considering we took 1st in GTI mod1 @ H20 and 2nd @ waterfest last year. Now more mods and and cleanest car in the class and not even a place. WTF







Its sad when a JTI /w corvette wheels and a _CRACKED _windshield places over you








_Modified by mav90g60 at 8:31 PM 5-13-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

